# Can you name a more beloved comic actor today than Martin Short?



## Mojo2

*Can you name a more beloved comic actor today than Martin Short?*

Not a stand up.

Not deceased.

Just someone who people just LIKE a lot and even feel a familiar kind of celebrity "love" about from afar.

My money is on Martin Short.

Funny AND beloved.


----------



## aaronleland




----------



## Mojo2

aaronleland said:


>



Nigga PLEASE!


----------



## shart_attack

Tom Hanks.


----------



## Mojo2

shart_attack said:


> Tom Hanks.



Oh, he's got my, "beloved" vote. I'm just not certain he is really thought of as a comedic actor. Bosom Buddies and Splash, notwithstanding.  And I know he is a really comedic _person_ and he has been an SNL Guest host ? times? 

5


The Five-Timers Club is the group of performers who have hosted SNL at least five times. The club was first mentioned on the show on December 8, 1990. Tom Hanks was making his fifth appearance as host, and the milestone became the subject of a sketch:


----------



## Mojo2

So, I guess Martin Short IS America's most beloved male comedic actor.


----------



## R.D.

I like Steve Martin and Bill Murray


----------



## Mojo2

R.D. said:


> I like Steve Martin and Bill Murray



Well, Steve Martin is certainly a contender!

So, strangely, is Murray.

I mean after all, he was a guest at the Clooney betrothal in Venice, I believe.

That speaks somewhat to his beloved status, doesn't it?

Yes, I would put him squarely in the running.


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Mojo2

Manonthestreet said:


>




Murray is GREAT.

I especially enjoyed his work during his Harold Ramis period.


----------



## AquaAthena

Dana Carvey and Joan Rivers.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Comedy is dying.


----------



## rightwinger

Rick Moranis is better


----------



## Mojo2

AquaAthena said:


> Dana Carvey and Joan Rivers.



Carvey is not America's choice of fav comedic male actor over Martin Short.

And Joan died recently, meaning she's ineligible on THAT count as well as the fact she was a woman.


----------



## Mojo2

rightwinger said:


> Rick Moranis is better



I liked him better on SCTV than in any film work he's done.

He is a gifted performer but certainly not as beloved as his cast mate from SCTV, Martin Short.


----------



## Mojo2

Manonthestreet said:


> Comedy is dying.



I disagree.


----------



## Mojo2

I'll re-post the OP in case some come late to the thread and don't bother to read it in position #1.



Mojo2 said:


> *Can you name a more beloved comic actor today than Martin Short?*
> 
> Not a stand up.
> 
> Not deceased.
> 
> Just someone who people just LIKE a lot and even feel a familiar kind of celebrity "love" about from afar.
> 
> My money is on Martin Short.
> 
> Funny AND beloved.


----------



## Manonthestreet

doesnt change fact that it is........careers of most listed in this post are small fry..........and currently doing what??????  whole lot of nothing


----------



## DGS49

Are you shitting me?  This is like asking, Who is the greatest baseball player of all time, not counting Babe Ruth?

Bill Fucking Cosby.

I rest my case.

Martin Short is not even funny.  He is SILLY, but there is very little actual humor in what he does.  Kinda like the Three Stooges.  Silly, not funny.


----------



## DGS49

And it almost goes without saying that Seinfeld tops MShort, hands down.  But they are both merely on the list.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I love Tim Allen.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## NYcarbineer

Bob Newhart.


----------



## JWBooth

Short is still alive? Must have taken early retirement. Totally disappeared, like Three Amigos killed my career and  living on a mountain top in Nepal disappeared.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ I could be wrong but I believe Martin Short is Jack Frost in the third Santa Clause film which was released in 2006.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## ChrisL

Mojo2 said:


> *Can you name a more beloved comic actor today than Martin Short?*
> 
> Not a stand up.
> 
> Not deceased.
> 
> Just someone who people just LIKE a lot and even feel a familiar kind of celebrity "love" about from afar.
> 
> My money is on Martin Short.
> 
> Funny AND beloved.



I think most comics today got their start in stand up, so that's really difficult.  Not familiar with Martin Short though.  If you had allowed stand up, I would have some suggestions.  Oh well.


----------



## MarcATL

Seinfeld is both funny and beloved.
His legendary sitcom revolutionized sitcoms and is largely considered the best one ever.


----------



## Politico

Mojo2 said:


> So, I guess Martin Short IS America's most beloved male comedic actor.


Umm no.


----------



## ChrisL

MarcATL said:


> Seinfeld is both funny and beloved.
> His legendary sitcom revolutionized sitcoms and is largely considered the best one ever.



I agree that he's great, and Seinfeld is one of my favorite sitcoms, but he's a stand-up comic.  The OP says no stand up comics.  If that had not been a stipulation, it would make it a lot easier, since most of the comedians that I know of all got their start doing stand-up.  Even Ellen Degeneres did stand-up.


----------



## ChrisL

What about that guy who played David Putty on Seinfeld and is now on "Rules of Engagement?"  I can't remember his name and don't know if he was into the stand up comedy, but he is a funny guy.  Most beloved?  Don't know.


----------



## MarcATL

ChrisL said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seinfeld is both funny and beloved.
> His legendary sitcom revolutionized sitcoms and is largely considered the best one ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that he's great, and Seinfeld is one of my favorite sitcoms, but he's a stand-up comic.  The OP says no stand up comics.  If that had not been a stipulation, it would make it a lot easier, since most of the comedians that I know of all got their start doing stand-up.  Even Ellen Degeneres did stand-up.
Click to expand...

You're right. I guess I didn't read it thoroughly.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I had to Google Image his name to know who he is. I know all of the other names mentioned here - so I can say that doesn't bode well for "America's most beloved..."


----------



## rightwinger

Most people do not even remember who Martin Short was or what was funny about him

Give me Dana Carvey or Rick Moranis any day


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Jenna Jis


rightwinger said:


> Most people do not even remember who Martin Short was or what was funny about him
> 
> Give me Dana Carvey or Rick Moranis any day


Who can ever forget the "Church Chat" on SNL? Man that was funny!


----------



## ChrisL

Jim Carrey.  I looked him up, and it didn't mention he did any stand up comedy.  He apparently got his start on Living Color.  Anyone ever watch that show?  It's pretty funny.


----------



## Mojo2

MarcATL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seinfeld is both funny and beloved.
> His legendary sitcom revolutionized sitcoms and is largely considered the best one ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that he's great, and Seinfeld is one of my favorite sitcoms, but he's a stand-up comic.  The OP says no stand up comics.  If that had not been a stipulation, it would make it a lot easier, since most of the comedians that I know of all got their start doing stand-up.  Even Ellen Degeneres did stand-up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're right. I guess I didn't read it thoroughly.
Click to expand...


Not to sweat.

That's a common condition among Liberals.


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> Most people do not even remember who Martin Short was or what was funny about him
> 
> Give me Dana Carvey or Rick Moranis any day



Both got started as stand up comedians, I think.  That means they don't count.


----------



## ChrisL

Will Smith.  I adore him.  He is very funny.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

MarcATL said:


> Seinfeld is both funny and beloved.
> His legendary sitcom revolutionized sitcoms and is largely considered the best one ever.


Seinfeld was indeed in the top 10 of all time I would think.
But I don't know about "beloved"...as an example Jenna Fisher as Pam in "the Office"...hugely popular, her character was certainly in the top 10 most beloved.


----------



## ChrisL

Steve Carell.  Did he do stand up?  Not sure.


----------



## Mojo2

iamwhatiseem said:


> Jenna Jis
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people do not even remember who Martin Short was or what was funny about him
> 
> Give me Dana Carvey or Rick Moranis any day
> 
> 
> 
> Who can ever forget the "Church Chat" on SNL? Man that was funny!
Click to expand...


Church lasy was always a crowd favorite.

And I'll give it to him and you that Dana Carvey is noth funny and beloved.

But he's no Martin Short.

When he appears on any late nighttalk shows he is hysterically funny, without fail. The crowds go nuts over him, without fail.

He's been in some significant films and he is currently seen in the new Fox hit comedy, Mullaney.

And once again, as usual, he is hysterically funny.

Here's the pilot episode of "Mulaney."


----------



## ChrisL

Ben Stiller, who has been in many, many comedies, including There's Something About Mary.  Very funny.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> Steve Carell.  Did he do stand up?  Not sure.


He was THE reason "the Office" was so great. 
The 'Jim and Dwight" interaction was another, but when Steve left it was not the same.


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people do not even remember who Martin Short was or what was funny about him
> 
> Give me Dana Carvey or Rick Moranis any day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both got started as stand up comedians, I think.  That means they don't count.
Click to expand...

I don't think of Martin Short as a comedic actor and cannot think of any roles that were beloved
Short did skit comedy much like Moranis and Carvey. If you want to talk beloved....go with Mike Meyers...Wayne's World, Ausin Powers and Shrek


----------



## ChrisL

Mojo2 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jenna Jis
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people do not even remember who Martin Short was or what was funny about him
> 
> Give me Dana Carvey or Rick Moranis any day
> 
> 
> 
> Who can ever forget the "Church Chat" on SNL? Man that was funny!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Church lasy was always a crowd favorite.
> 
> And I'll give it to him and you that Dana Carvey is noth funny and beloved.
> 
> But he's no Martin Short.
> 
> When he appears on any late nighttalk shows he is hysterically funny, without fail. The crowds go nuts over him, without fail.
> 
> He's been in some significant films and he is currently seen in the new Fox hit comedy, Mullaney.
> 
> And once again, as usual, he is hysterically funny.
> 
> Here's the pilot episode of "Mulaney."
Click to expand...


He got his start as a stand up comic though.  You said no stand up comics.


----------



## Syriusly

ChrisL said:


> Ben Stiller, who has been in many, many comedies, including There's Something About Mary.  Very funny.



I really like Martin Short- I don't know enough about him personally to know whether he passes the "I would want to have a beer with him" test.

My vote would be Bill Murray. 

Ever see his bit role in Zombieland?

He is known for playing with the crowds when playing golf, and I have never heard a person say a bad thing about him.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> Ben Stiller, who has been in many, many comedies, including There's Something About Mary.  Very funny.



The Life of Mitty was fantastic, everybody should see that one.
I don't know about him being beloved though


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people do not even remember who Martin Short was or what was funny about him
> 
> Give me Dana Carvey or Rick Moranis any day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both got started as stand up comedians, I think.  That means they don't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think of Martin Short as a comedic actor and cannot think of any roles that were beloved
> Short did skit comedy much like Moranis and Carvey. If you want to talk beloved....go with
Click to expand...


Well, I'm referring to the stated rules of the OP.  See below OP below.  He says no stand up comics can be included.  However, he did NOT say they had to be male comics, which I thought.  

In that case, I will include Julia Louis Dreyfus.  I don't believe she ever did stand up.  She is lovable and funny.  



Mojo2 said:


> *Can you name a more beloved comic actor today than Martin Short?*
> 
> Not a stand up.
> 
> Not deceased.
> 
> Just someone who people just LIKE a lot and even feel a familiar kind of celebrity "love" about from afar.
> 
> My money is on Martin Short.
> 
> Funny AND beloved.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Stiller, who has been in many, many comedies, including There's Something About Mary.  Very funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Life of Mitty was fantastic, everybody should see that one.
> I don't know about him being beloved though
Click to expand...


Well, beloved depends on the eye of the beholder.    That is completely subjective IMO.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Syriusly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Stiller, who has been in many, many comedies, including There's Something About Mary.  Very funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like Martin Short- I don't know enough about him personally to know whether he passes the "I would want to have a beer with him" test.
> 
> My vote would be Bill Murray.
> 
> Ever see his bit role in Zombieland?
> 
> He is known for playing with the crowds when playing golf, and I have never heard a person say a bad thing about him.
Click to expand...


 As far as straight-up comedic acting, Bill Murray is at least in the top five in history.


----------



## ChrisL

Syriusly said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Stiller, who has been in many, many comedies, including There's Something About Mary.  Very funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like Martin Short- I don't know enough about him personally to know whether he passes the "I would want to have a beer with him" test.
> 
> My vote would be Bill Murray.
> 
> Ever see his bit role in Zombieland?
> 
> He is known for playing with the crowds when playing golf, and I have never heard a person say a bad thing about him.
Click to expand...


Gosh, I saw him on the Today show recently.  YIKES is all I can say.  I don't think I've ever seen Zombieland, no.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

No stand up...hmm


----------



## iamwhatiseem

And BTW, just sayin' - to exclude anyone who started out as standup is kind of ridiculous considering a HUGE swath of actor/comedians started as stand ups


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> And BTW, just sayin' - to exclude anyone who started out as standup is kind of ridiculous considering a HUGE swath of actor/comedians started as stand ups



Most did yes.  That is what makes this so challenging.


----------



## Mojo2

iamwhatiseem said:


> I had to Google Image his name to know who he is. I know all of the other names mentioned here - so I can say that doesn't bode well for "America's most beloved..."



Maybe his sense of humor or something just ain't yo' cup o tea.

This is a test video.

If you don't chuckle at this then not only are you not a Martin Short fan, but I would advise checking your pulse to make sure you have one!!!

LOLOL


I am not even through with the video and I've already used one Kleenex I'm laughing so hard.

EDIT: I needed a second Kleenex.

I just love the guy.

America's most beloved comic actor?

I think so.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Mojo2 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to Google Image his name to know who he is. I know all of the other names mentioned here - so I can say that doesn't bode well for "America's most beloved..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe his sense of humor or something just ain't yo' cup o tea.
> 
> This is a test video.
> 
> If you don't chuckle at this then not only are you not a Martin Short fan, but I would advise checking your pulse to make sure you have one!!!
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> 
> I am not even through with the video and I've already used one Kleenex I'm laughing so hard.
Click to expand...

  Once I googled him I knew who is he is, I just didn't place the name.


----------



## Mojo2

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And BTW, just sayin' - to exclude anyone who started out as standup is kind of ridiculous considering a HUGE swath of actor/comedians started as stand ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most did yes.  That is what makes this so challenging.
Click to expand...


I'm glad SOMEONE has the brains to recognize this.


----------



## Mojo2

iamwhatiseem said:


> And BTW, just sayin' - to exclude anyone who started out as standup is kind of ridiculous considering a HUGE swath of actor/comedians started as stand ups



You would then have "who's your favorite stand up?" and that is not only lame but impossible to do anything with.

Okay, so you like Louie CK, Chris Rock, Amy "What's her name", Jim Gaffigan, Anthony Jeselnik and Jerry Seinfeld.

Great.

ZZzzzzz.


----------



## ChrisL

Mojo2 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And BTW, just sayin' - to exclude anyone who started out as standup is kind of ridiculous considering a HUGE swath of actor/comedians started as stand ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most did yes.  That is what makes this so challenging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad SOMEONE has the brains to recognize this.
Click to expand...


Darn, I just read that Jim Carrey did do stand up, so that counts him out too.  But I have Steve Carell from the office still and Will Smith.  

I think Will Smith fits the bill.  He is a great comedic actor, and he's never done stand up.  Also, he is beloved by many, including myself.


----------



## ChrisL

Mojo2 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And BTW, just sayin' - to exclude anyone who started out as standup is kind of ridiculous considering a HUGE swath of actor/comedians started as stand ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would then have "who's your favorite stand up?" and that is not only lame but impossible to do anything with.
> 
> Okay, so you like Louie CK, Chris Rock, Amy "What's her name", Jim Gaffigan, Anthony Jeselnik and Jerry Seinfeld.
> 
> Great.
> 
> ZZzzzzz.
Click to expand...


Agree.  It wouldn't be challenging at all because most of the comedic actors/actresses on television and movies got started by doing stand up in seedy clubs when they were young.


----------



## Mojo2

iamwhatiseem said:


> No stand up...hmm



He does an act but he's not known as a stand up comic, per se.

He is a comic actor.

A multi-talented comic actor.

A much beloved, multi talented, comic actor.

America's most beloved, multi talented, comic actor, I maintain.


----------



## Mojo2

ChrisL said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And BTW, just sayin' - to exclude anyone who started out as standup is kind of ridiculous considering a HUGE swath of actor/comedians started as stand ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most did yes.  That is what makes this so challenging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad SOMEONE has the brains to recognize this.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Darn, I just read that Jim Carrey did do stand up, so that counts him out too.  But I have Steve Carell from the office still and Will Smith.
> 
> I think Will Smith fits the bill.  He is a great comedic actor, and he's never done stand up.  Also, he is beloved by many, including myself.
Click to expand...


Good.

So that makes Will Smith the first and only one, so far, to reach the heights of beloved comic actordom as Martin Short in this survey.


----------



## Mojo2

ChrisL said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And BTW, just sayin' - to exclude anyone who started out as standup is kind of ridiculous considering a HUGE swath of actor/comedians started as stand ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would then have "who's your favorite stand up?" and that is not only lame but impossible to do anything with.
> 
> Okay, so you like Louie CK, Chris Rock, Amy "What's her name", Jim Gaffigan, Anthony Jeselnik and Jerry Seinfeld.
> 
> Great.
> 
> ZZzzzzz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree.  It wouldn't be challenging at all because most of the comedic actors/actresses on television and movies got started by doing stand up in seedy clubs when they were young.
Click to expand...


Bingo!


----------



## ChrisL

What about Chevy Chase?  I think he got his start on SNL and was not a stand up comic.


----------



## ChrisL

Mojo2 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And BTW, just sayin' - to exclude anyone who started out as standup is kind of ridiculous considering a HUGE swath of actor/comedians started as stand ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most did yes.  That is what makes this so challenging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad SOMEONE has the brains to recognize this.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Darn, I just read that Jim Carrey did do stand up, so that counts him out too.  But I have Steve Carell from the office still and Will Smith.
> 
> I think Will Smith fits the bill.  He is a great comedic actor, and he's never done stand up.  Also, he is beloved by many, including myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> So that makes Will Smith the first and only one, so far, to reach the heights of beloved comic actordom as Martin Short in this survey.
Click to expand...


I've got a couple at least, I think. 

Will Smith
Steve Carell
Ben Stiller
Chevy Chase
Julia Louis Dreyfus (your OP doesn't say no females )


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people do not even remember who Martin Short was or what was funny about him
> 
> Give me Dana Carvey or Rick Moranis any day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both got started as stand up comedians, I think.  That means they don't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think of Martin Short as a comedic actor and cannot think of any roles that were beloved
> Short did skit comedy much like Moranis and Carvey. If you want to talk beloved....go with Mike Meyers...Wayne's World, Ausin Powers and Shrek
Click to expand...


Mike Meyers.  He never did stand up?  If not, he is a pretty good choice if only because of his Austin Powers series.


----------



## Mojo2

iamwhatiseem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Stiller, who has been in many, many comedies, including There's Something About Mary.  Very funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like Martin Short- I don't know enough about him personally to know whether he passes the "I would want to have a beer with him" test.
> 
> My vote would be Bill Murray.
> 
> Ever see his bit role in Zombieland?
> 
> He is known for playing with the crowds when playing golf, and I have never heard a person say a bad thing about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as straight-up comedic acting, Bill Murray is at least in the top five in history.
Click to expand...


Loved him in SNL, Caddy Shack, Stripes, Groundhog Day, What About Bob, the Sophia Coppola film, Lost in Translation and on his appearances on the talk show circuit.

But who could ever forget him in Ghost Busters, Kingpin, Meatballs and Tootsie???

I mean c'mon!



I love him, but he's got a prickly side which I have no problem with but it prevents his truly being thought of as "beloved."

Did you know that he and his best friend and comic genius and film collaborator Harold Ramis had a falling out which, IIRC, they never repaired before Ramis died.


----------



## ChrisL

Mojo2 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Stiller, who has been in many, many comedies, including There's Something About Mary.  Very funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like Martin Short- I don't know enough about him personally to know whether he passes the "I would want to have a beer with him" test.
> 
> My vote would be Bill Murray.
> 
> Ever see his bit role in Zombieland?
> 
> He is known for playing with the crowds when playing golf, and I have never heard a person say a bad thing about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as straight-up comedic acting, Bill Murray is at least in the top five in history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Loved him in SNL, Caddy Shack, Stripes, Groundhog Day, What About Bob, the Sophia Coppola film, Lost in Translation and on his appearances on the talk show circuit.
> 
> But who could ever forget him in Ghost Busters, Kingpin, Meatballs and Tootsie???
> 
> I mean c'mon!
> 
> 
> 
> I love him, but he's got a prickly side which I have no problem with but it prevents his truly being thought of as "beloved."
> 
> Did you know that he and his best friend and comic genius and film collaborator Harold Ramis had a falling out which, IIRC, they never repaired before Ramis died.
Click to expand...


Hmm.  Tootsie, what about Dustin Hoffman?


----------



## Papageorgio

Bill Cosby
Chevy Chase


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Stiller, who has been in many, many comedies, including There's Something About Mary.  Very funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like Martin Short- I don't know enough about him personally to know whether he passes the "I would want to have a beer with him" test.
> 
> My vote would be Bill Murray.
> 
> Ever see his bit role in Zombieland?
> 
> He is known for playing with the crowds when playing golf, and I have never heard a person say a bad thing about him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as straight-up comedic acting, Bill Murray is at least in the top five in history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Loved him in SNL, Caddy Shack, Stripes, Groundhog Day, What About Bob, the Sophia Coppola film, Lost in Translation and on his appearances on the talk show circuit.
> 
> But who could ever forget him in Ghost Busters, Kingpin, Meatballs and Tootsie???
> 
> I mean c'mon!
> 
> 
> 
> I love him, but he's got a prickly side which I have no problem with but it prevents his truly being thought of as "beloved."
> 
> Did you know that he and his best friend and comic genius and film collaborator Harold Ramis had a falling out which, IIRC, they never repaired before Ramis died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm.  Tootsie, what about Dustin Hoffman?
Click to expand...


 Oh I don't know...Hoffman has a renowned reputation as a jackass.


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> Bill Cosby
> Chevy Chase



I'm pretty sure Bill Cosby did stand up comedy at one time.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Papageorgio said:


> Bill Cosby
> Chevy Chase



Bill Cosby would certainly be waaay up there.
I looooooved Fat Albert when I was a kid. My favorite Sat. morning cartoon for sure


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Cosby
> Chevy Chase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Bill Cosby did stand up comedy at one time.
Click to expand...


yeaahh...but he is not a stand up comedian.
By far his celebrity is films and TV[/QUOTE]


----------



## ChrisL

Mojo2 

Leslie Nielsen?


----------



## Sherry

My favorite comedian is Vince Vaughn, but probably not considered as "beloved". However, I think his buddy, Owen Wilson, could fit the bill.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Cosby
> Chevy Chase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Bill Cosby did stand up comedy at one time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeaahh...but he is not a stand up comedian.
> By far his celebrity is films and TV
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

This is getting confusing.  So what criteria makes one a stand up comic and not a stand up comic?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> Mojo2
> 
> Leslie Nielsen?



 he is dead though


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2
> 
> Leslie Nielsen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is dead though
Click to expand...


Oops!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Cosby
> Chevy Chase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Bill Cosby did stand up comedy at one time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeaahh...but he is not a stand up comedian.
> By far his celebrity is films and TV
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


This is getting confusing.  So what criteria makes one a stand up comic and not a stand up comic?  [/QUOTE]

Even Martin Short has done stand up a couple times.
Cosby did 3 or 4 stand up specials, but overwhelming his career was film and TV.


----------



## HenryBHough

Better comic?

OK, for low comedy, Algore!

Too bad he's not making the rounds of the late-nite talk shows as often as he used to.


----------



## Mojo2

ChrisL said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> And BTW, just sayin' - to exclude anyone who started out as standup is kind of ridiculous considering a HUGE swath of actor/comedians started as stand ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most did yes.  That is what makes this so challenging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad SOMEONE has the brains to recognize this.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Darn, I just read that Jim Carrey did do stand up, so that counts him out too.  But I have Steve Carell from the office still and Will Smith.
> 
> I think Will Smith fits the bill.  He is a great comedic actor, and he's never done stand up.  Also, he is beloved by many, including myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> So that makes Will Smith the first and only one, so far, to reach the heights of beloved comic actordom as Martin Short in this survey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got a couple at least, I think.
> 
> Will Smith
> Steve Carell
> Ben Stiller
> Chevy Chase
> Julia Louis Dreyfus (your OP doesn't say no females )
Click to expand...



Will Smith we agree on.

Ben Stiller is right there, too.

Chevy Chase isn't particularly beloved, is he? I like his "smart ass" persona he has made a career from portraying. But I don't get a sense of him being all that well liked.

Steve Carrell is tough for me.

I wasn't a fan of the Office after giving it several tries. Just not a big yuk fest for me. It is situational humor and its just okay in my book. But I liked him  in the 40 Year Old Virgin. He seemed like a likable guy.

I just don't think he has reached the point in his creer where America has taken him into their hearts and minds and his sort of low key, self effacing, dryish, cerebral humor is nice but...I think he needs one buig, huge smash hit. Yeah, I'm biased.

And for the kicker.

My 80 year old Mother LOVES Julia Louis Dreyfus.

She never knew of her from SNL.

She never watched an episode of Seinfeld.

Mother Mojo fell in love with The New Adventures of Old Christine.

And yeah, she has to be given that kind of consideration.

People DO love her!

And what female comic actor is more accomplished than she?

I have an issue with her, personally.

On Seinfeld she felt it was okay to date a Communist.

And she ostracized Puddy because he was a Christian.

Then, in an episode of Old Christine, she (Old Christine) went ape shit when her ex and his new wife (the "New" Christine) took their son to Church.

She is a liberal and she hates Christianity but thinks Communism is okay.

Uh, I have a real problem with her being considered beloved.

I like her and think she's hottish for a bird of her vinatge.

But I will defer to others' opinion of her.


----------



## ChrisL

Danny Devito!    I love It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.  Lol!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Thusfar I would have to go with Cosby.
Definitely loved by many. Very successfully crossed the race barrier in the 1970's. Very few black actors did that way back then. Him and Sydney Poitier especially, Poitier in the 60's which was an even greater feat.


----------



## ChrisL

Mojo2 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most did yes.  That is what makes this so challenging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad SOMEONE has the brains to recognize this.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Darn, I just read that Jim Carrey did do stand up, so that counts him out too.  But I have Steve Carell from the office still and Will Smith.
> 
> I think Will Smith fits the bill.  He is a great comedic actor, and he's never done stand up.  Also, he is beloved by many, including myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> So that makes Will Smith the first and only one, so far, to reach the heights of beloved comic actordom as Martin Short in this survey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got a couple at least, I think.
> 
> Will Smith
> Steve Carell
> Ben Stiller
> Chevy Chase
> Julia Louis Dreyfus (your OP doesn't say no females )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Will Smith we agree on.
> 
> Ben Stiller is right there, too.
> 
> Chevy Chase isn't particularly beloved, is he? I like his "smart ass" persona he has made a career from portraying. But I don't get a sense of him being all that well liked.
> 
> Steve Carrell is tough for me.
> 
> I wasn't a fan of the Office after giving it several tries. Just not a big yuk fest for me. It is situational humor and its just okay in my book. But O liked him  in the 40 Year Old Virgin. He seemed like a likable guy.
> 
> I just don't think he has reached the point in his creer where America has taken him into their hearts and minds and his sort of low key, self effacing, dryish, cerebral humor is nice but...I think he needs one buig, huge smash hit. Yeah, I'm biased.
> 
> And for the kicker.
> 
> My 80 year old Mother LOVES Julia Louis Dreyfus.
> 
> She never knew of her from SNL.
> 
> She never watched an episode of Seinfeld.
> 
> Mother Mojo fell in love with The New Adventures of Old Christine.
> 
> And yeah, she has to be given that kind of consideration.
> 
> People DO love her!
> 
> And what female comic actor is more accomplished than she?
> 
> I have an issue with her, personally.
> 
> On Seinfeld she felt it was okay to date a Communist.
> 
> And she ostracized Puddy because he was a Christian.
> 
> Then, in an episode of Old Christine, she (Old Christine) went ape shit when her ex and his new wife (the "New" Christine) took their son to Church.
> 
> She is a liberal and she hates Christianity but thinks Communism is okay.
> 
> Uh, I have a real problem with her being considered beloved.
> 
> I like her and think she's hottish for a bird of her vinatge.
> 
> But I will defer to others' opinion of her.
Click to expand...


I love her, but personally I preferred her character in Seinfeld as opposed to Christine (even though that's my name - lol).  I think she is pretty neurotic character in Christine and I just don't like her as much as I liked Elaine, but she is a great actress regardless.  She is awesome.


----------



## Mojo2

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Cosby
> Chevy Chase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Bill Cosby did stand up comedy at one time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeaahh...but he is not a stand up comedian.
> By far his celebrity is films and TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is getting confusing.  So what criteria makes one a stand up comic and not a stand up comic?
Click to expand...




> Even Martin Short has done stand up a couple times.
> Cosby did 3 or 4 stand up specials, but overwhelming his career was film and TV.



Sorry, but I BOUGHT several Bill Cosby stand up comedy albums as a kid.

Until he became a standout Black actor on Network TV, with Robert Culp in the hit NBC TV show, I Spy" he had ONLY done stand up.

And recently he went on a stand up comedy tour across America. (Although, if I'm not mistaken, he may have sat in a chair on stage while telling the jokes. After all, the man must be in his 70's.)

You may know him as a comic actor but he is disqualified from this accounting because he is and was a stand up comedian.

if you really don't know the difference between a stand up comedian and a comic actor consult your Google.

If that doesn't clear it up for you there is always USMB Jr.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Mojo2 said:


> Then, in an episode of Old Christine, she (Old Christine) went ape shit when her ex and his new wife (the "New" Christine) took their son to Church.
> 
> She is a liberal and she hates Christianity but thinks Communism is okay.
> 
> Uh, I have a real problem with her being considered beloved.
> 
> I like her and think she's hottish for a bird of her vinatge.
> 
> But I will defer to others' opinion of her.



I can't disagree with that. Her politics suck


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Mojo2 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Cosby
> Chevy Chase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Bill Cosby did stand up comedy at one time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeaahh...but he is not a stand up comedian.
> By far his celebrity is films and TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is getting confusing.  So what criteria makes one a stand up comic and not a stand up comic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even Martin Short has done stand up a couple times.
> Cosby did 3 or 4 stand up specials, but overwhelming his career was film and TV.
Click to expand...


Sorry, I BOUGHT several Bill Cosby stand up comedy albums as a kid.

Until he became a standout Black actor on Network TV, with Robert Ciulp in the hit NBC TV show, I Spy" he had ONLY done stand up.

[/QUOTE]

So did I (bought albums). 
It is your thread, and therefore you can make the rules...but I disagree with you here.
Of his 40 plus year career, only...what..3 or 4 of it was stand up?
Still to this day most do not know that he not only wrote the Fat Albert series, but did the voices of every character on the show. That is impressive.


----------



## ChrisL

Mojo2 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Cosby
> Chevy Chase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Bill Cosby did stand up comedy at one time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeaahh...but he is not a stand up comedian.
> By far his celebrity is films and TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is getting confusing.  So what criteria makes one a stand up comic and not a stand up comic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even Martin Short has done stand up a couple times.
> Cosby did 3 or 4 stand up specials, but overwhelming his career was film and TV.
Click to expand...


Sorry, I BOUGHT several Bill Cosby stand up comedy albums as a kid.

Until he became a standout Black actor on Network TV, with Robert Ciulp in the hit NBC TV show, I Spy" he had ONLY done stand up.

And recently he went on a comedy tour.

You may know him as a comic actor but he is disqualified from this accounting because he is and was a stand up comedian.

if you really don't know the difference between a stand up comedian and a comic actor consult your Google.

If that doesn't clear it up for you there is always USMB Jr.[/QUOTE]

Okay, well what about actors who sometimes do funny and sometimes do serious movies?  Like Nicholas Cage or Arnold Schwarzenegger?  Really, even when Arnold is being serious, he's funny with the all the noises he makes.    He has a lot of funny one-liners too.  Not up to par of some of the actors mentioned, so what do you think?


----------



## Mojo2

ChrisL said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Bill Cosby did stand up comedy at one time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeaahh...but he is not a stand up comedian.
> By far his celebrity is films and TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is getting confusing.  So what criteria makes one a stand up comic and not a stand up comic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even Martin Short has done stand up a couple times.
> Cosby did 3 or 4 stand up specials, but overwhelming his career was film and TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I BOUGHT several Bill Cosby stand up comedy albums as a kid.
> 
> Until he became a standout Black actor on Network TV, with Robert Ciulp in the hit NBC TV show, I Spy" he had ONLY done stand up.
> 
> And recently he went on a comedy tour.
> 
> You may know him as a comic actor but he is disqualified from this accounting because he is and was a stand up comedian.
> 
> if you really don't know the difference between a stand up comedian and a comic actor consult your Google.
> 
> If that doesn't clear it up for you there is always USMB Jr.
Click to expand...




> Okay, well what about actors who sometimes do funny and sometimes do serious movies?  Like Nicholas Cage or Arnold Schwarzenegger?  Really, even when Arnold is being serious, he's funny with the all the noises he makes.    He has a lot of funny one-liners too.  Not up to par of some of the actors mentioned, so what do you think?



Kindergarten Cop was a great script. Some of his lines were terrific and he hit them out of the park. But he's not in the same league as Short, the diminutive Canadian as a comic actor. He is admired and fantasized about as an action hero or he used to be. But beloved? Not really the word I'd use to classify him.

My absolute favorite Nic Cage role was in, "Leaving Las Vegas."

Both he and the phenomenal performance by the Karate Kid's (Ralph Macchio) wholesomely delectable girlfriend, Elizabeth Shue, as a quite damaged Las Vegas hooker, were unbelievably outstanding in this film.

But he'd rate lower on the comedy scale.

What do you think, DL?


----------



## Mojo2

iamwhatiseem said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Bill Cosby did stand up comedy at one time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeaahh...but he is not a stand up comedian.
> By far his celebrity is films and TV
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is getting confusing.  So what criteria makes one a stand up comic and not a stand up comic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even Martin Short has done stand up a couple times.
> Cosby did 3 or 4 stand up specials, but overwhelming his career was film and TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I BOUGHT several Bill Cosby stand up comedy albums as a kid.
> 
> Until he became a standout Black actor on Network TV, with Robert Ciulp in the hit NBC TV show, I Spy" he had ONLY done stand up.
Click to expand...




> So did I (bought albums).
> It is your thread, and therefore you can make the rules...but I disagree with you here.
> Of his 40 plus year career, only...what..3 or 4 of it was stand up?
> Still to this day most do not know that he not only wrote the Fat Albert series, but did the voices of every character on the show. That is impressive.



Not to belabor the point or be a jerk or anything but, yeah.

Some of us knew that.



And if you start your own thread with your rules I promise I will visit it at least once.


----------



## Mojo2

ChrisL said:


> Danny Devito!    I love It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia.  Lol!



WOW ChrisL!

You are really coming up with some worthy contenders!

Great one!

Everyone loves Danny DeVito.

And he isn't a stand up but he is funny as hell in most of the films and tv series he's been in.

But he is a VERY successful film producer as well as an actor.

Wow.

Martin Short. Will Smith and Danny DeVito!

The most beloved comic actors in America.

Now we are getting somewhere!


----------



## Mojo2

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2
> 
> Leslie Nielsen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is dead though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oops!
Click to expand...


He would be lower down the list. He certainly enjoyed a long career as a serious character actor. Only in his later years with the Airplane film(s) and there on as detective Frank Drebbin in a number of comedies was he heralded as the comedic acting sensation of his day. Not so much a beloved comic actor before he entered the phase of his career you might call the Autumn of his years.

Everyone was glad he did well but when he died there was no great outpouring of grief like there was at let's say, Robin William's death.


----------



## hjmick

Martin Short is still alive?


----------



## Papageorgio

What about DeVito's wife:

Rhea Pearlman
George Wendt
John Rattzenberger
Ted Danson
John Goodman

How about:

Dick Van Dyke
Mary Tyler Moore

Then there is:

Betty White


----------



## rightwinger

Mojo2 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to Google Image his name to know who he is. I know all of the other names mentioned here - so I can say that doesn't bode well for "America's most beloved..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe his sense of humor or something just ain't yo' cup o tea.
> 
> This is a test video.
> 
> If you don't chuckle at this then not only are you not a Martin Short fan, but I would advise checking your pulse to make sure you have one!!!
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> 
> I am not even through with the video and I've already used one Kleenex I'm laughing so hard.
> 
> EDIT: I needed a second Kleenex.
> 
> I just love the guy.
> 
> America's most beloved comic actor?
> 
> I think so.
Click to expand...

What were his best comic roles?


----------



## Papageorgio

What about John Cleese?


Sent from my iPad using an Android.


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to Google Image his name to know who he is. I know all of the other names mentioned here - so I can say that doesn't bode well for "America's most beloved..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe his sense of humor or something just ain't yo' cup o tea.
> 
> This is a test video.
> 
> If you don't chuckle at this then not only are you not a Martin Short fan, but I would advise checking your pulse to make sure you have one!!!
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> 
> I am not even through with the video and I've already used one Kleenex I'm laughing so hard.
> 
> EDIT: I needed a second Kleenex.
> 
> I just love the guy.
> 
> America's most beloved comic actor?
> 
> I think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What were his best comic roles?
Click to expand...


Jiminy Glick, Pure Luck, Three Amigos, Clifford and several others.


----------



## NYcarbineer

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people do not even remember who Martin Short was or what was funny about him
> 
> Give me Dana Carvey or Rick Moranis any day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both got started as stand up comedians, I think.  That means they don't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think of Martin Short as a comedic actor and cannot think of any roles that were beloved
> Short did skit comedy much like Moranis and Carvey. If you want to talk beloved....go with Mike Meyers...Wayne's World, Ausin Powers and Shrek
Click to expand...


Short's Jiminy Glick was beyond brilliant and probably underappreciated (try youtube for some).


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> Mojo2
> 
> Leslie Nielsen?


Very good

Nielsen never did stand up comedy and is fall on the floor funny


----------



## rightwinger

NYcarbineer said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people do not even remember who Martin Short was or what was funny about him
> 
> Give me Dana Carvey or Rick Moranis any day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both got started as stand up comedians, I think.  That means they don't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think of Martin Short as a comedic actor and cannot think of any roles that were beloved
> Short did skit comedy much like Moranis and Carvey. If you want to talk beloved....go with Mike Meyers...Wayne's World, Ausin Powers and Shrek
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Short's Jiminy Glick was beyond brilliant and probably underappreciated (try youtube for some).
Click to expand...

He is beloved and I have to check YouTube to find an example of his comedy?
Short never had a memorable movie role


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2
> 
> Leslie Nielsen?
> 
> 
> 
> Very good
> 
> Nielsen never did stand up comedy and is fall on the floor funny
Click to expand...


He passed away awhile back.


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had to Google Image his name to know who he is. I know all of the other names mentioned here - so I can say that doesn't bode well for "America's most beloved..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe his sense of humor or something just ain't yo' cup o tea.
> 
> This is a test video.
> 
> If you don't chuckle at this then not only are you not a Martin Short fan, but I would advise checking your pulse to make sure you have one!!!
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> 
> I am not even through with the video and I've already used one Kleenex I'm laughing so hard.
> 
> EDIT: I needed a second Kleenex.
> 
> I just love the guy.
> 
> America's most beloved comic actor?
> 
> I think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What were his best comic roles?
Click to expand...


I'm not familiar with his roles either.  I've heard of him before and know he's been in a movie before, but I really can't remember. I don't know why Mojo likes him so much, but to each his own.  

Unless. . . . maybe Mojo IS Martin Short.


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2
> 
> Leslie Nielsen?
> 
> 
> 
> Very good
> 
> Nielsen never did stand up comedy and is fall on the floor funny
Click to expand...


Too bad he's dead.


----------



## rightwinger

Hardly impressive

Martin Short - IMDb


----------



## Sarah G

Mojo2 said:


> *Can you name a more beloved comic actor today than Martin Short?*
> 
> Not a stand up.
> 
> Not deceased.
> 
> Just someone who people just LIKE a lot and even feel a familiar kind of celebrity "love" about from afar.
> 
> My money is on Martin Short.
> 
> Funny AND beloved.


 Adam Sandler.


----------



## ChrisL

John Lithgow?


----------



## ChrisL

Sarah G said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you name a more beloved comic actor today than Martin Short?*
> 
> Not a stand up.
> 
> Not deceased.
> 
> Just someone who people just LIKE a lot and even feel a familiar kind of celebrity "love" about from afar.
> 
> My money is on Martin Short.
> 
> Funny AND beloved.
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Sandler.
Click to expand...


I was going to say him, but I thought he got his start in stand up comedy clubs???


----------



## Sarah G

Martin Short is a stand up, so what?  Adam Sandler is so sweet and funny..


----------



## NYcarbineer

rightwinger said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people do not even remember who Martin Short was or what was funny about him
> 
> Give me Dana Carvey or Rick Moranis any day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both got started as stand up comedians, I think.  That means they don't count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think of Martin Short as a comedic actor and cannot think of any roles that were beloved
> Short did skit comedy much like Moranis and Carvey. If you want to talk beloved....go with Mike Meyers...Wayne's World, Ausin Powers and Shrek
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Short's Jiminy Glick was beyond brilliant and probably underappreciated (try youtube for some).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is beloved and I have to check YouTube to find an example of his comedy?
> Short never had a memorable movie role
Click to expand...


I'm not arguing that he's the most beloved comic ever I'm simply saying that he did some really good stuff.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Sarah G said:


> Martin Short is a stand up, so what?  Adam Sandler is so sweet and funny..



Adam Sandler is the worst ever.


----------



## ChrisL

NYcarbineer said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Short is a stand up, so what?  Adam Sandler is so sweet and funny..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Sandler is the worst ever.
Click to expand...


Big Daddy was hilarious!  Also, Happy Gilmore.    When he fights with Bob Barker and Bob Barker kicks his arse!  That's classic comedy!


----------



## ChrisL

Sarah G said:


> Martin Short is a stand up, so what?  Adam Sandler is so sweet and funny..



I'm not very familiar with Martin Short.  I only know that in the OP he said no stand ups.


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Short is a stand up, so what?  Adam Sandler is so sweet and funny..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Sandler is the worst ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big Daddy was hilarious!  Also, Happy Gilmore.    When he fights with Bob Barker and Bob Barker kicks his arse!  That's classic comedy!
Click to expand...

Happy Gilmore is one of the funniest movies I have ever seen, The Waterboy is also very funny.


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Martin Short is a stand up, so what?  Adam Sandler is so sweet and funny..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adam Sandler is the worst ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big Daddy was hilarious!  Also, Happy Gilmore.    When he fights with Bob Barker and Bob Barker kicks his arse!  That's classic comedy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happy Gilmore is one of the funniest movies I have ever seen, The Waterboy is also very funny.
Click to expand...


I really liked Big Daddy too.  Some of his movies were just stupid though.


----------



## Sarah G

I liked Blended with Drew Barrymore and Adam Sandler.


----------



## ChrisL

Sarah G said:


> I liked Blended with Drew Barrymore and Adam Sandler.



I don't think I've seen that one.  I saw the Wedding Singer with the two of them though.


----------



## sealybobo

Mojo2 said:


> *Can you name a more beloved comic actor today than Martin Short?*
> 
> Not a stand up.
> 
> Not deceased.
> 
> Just someone who people just LIKE a lot and even feel a familiar kind of celebrity "love" about from afar.
> 
> My money is on Martin Short.
> 
> Funny AND beloved.


Adam sandler


----------



## aaronleland

Name a good Martin Short movie.


----------



## Papageorgio

Pure Luck.


----------



## Borillar

What has Martin Short done lately? The last thing I remember him in was "Mars Attacks". How about Dan Ackroyd or David Spade?


----------



## longknife

Mojo2 said:


> *Can you name a more beloved comic actor today than Martin Short?*
> 
> Not a stand up.
> 
> Not deceased.
> 
> Just someone who people just LIKE a lot and even feel a familiar kind of celebrity "love" about from afar.
> 
> My money is on Martin Short.
> 
> Funny AND beloved.



Thousands of them. Andy Griffin for one.


----------



## Syriusly

aaronleland said:


> Name a good Martin Short movie.


Captain Ron.


----------



## Syriusly

Mojo2 said:


> *Can you name a more beloved comic actor today than Martin Short?*
> 
> Not a stand up.
> 
> Not deceased.
> 
> Just someone who people just LIKE a lot and even feel a familiar kind of celebrity "love" about from afar.
> 
> My money is on Martin Short.
> 
> Funny AND beloved.



Comic actor? 

Tom Hanks. 

His roots were with comedy and he can still do comedy fantastically- but he chooses to do more drama.


----------

